# Noah's BLD Tutorials



## Noahaha (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys! So I'm going to be making a whole bunch of BLD tutorials in the next few months. Although I will be posting them on the CubingWorld channel, I'll also be updating this thread with them, so you guys can leave your comments and suggestions. Sometime in November I will be coming out with an 10 part 3-style tutorial, but I'm starting with more basic aspects of blindsolving. Enjoy!

EDIT: 3-style tutorial is out!!!

*How to Solve a Rubik's Cube Blindfolded*



Spoiler



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?40921-Noah-s-Blindfolded-Tutorial

This has it's own thread, so if you have any questions/comments, post them there.



*4BLD Tutorial*



Spoiler



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44872-Noah-s-4BLD-Tutorial

This has it's own thread, so if you have any questions/comments, post them there.



*How to Improve Your Memo for 3BLD*



Spoiler








This video is for anyone who already knows a BLD method and wants to get faster at memorization. Hopefully there is something in here for people of all levels. I originally had a part about parity, twisted corners and flipped edges, but the video was too long. I'll make a video later on these topics.

Example scramble:
U2 B' D R U F' L' D2 F2 R2 D F' U R2 F L2 B' D' R' U L B U F' D'



*Parity, Cycle Breaks, Twisted Corners and Flipped Edges*



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iceM_5kw_mI

This is a tutorial on dealing with the things BLDers hate the most (other than DNFs of course). I know I didn't really cover how to execute twisted corners and flipped edges, but my best advice is just to look up your favorite algorithms for these things.



*3BLD Progression*



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXdiWOF5M38

This is not really a tutorial, more of just a rambling about transitioning between the methods. Hopefully it's useful.



*The Journey Method for Multi Blind*



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXYIk7hH2Oc

In this video I talk about using the journey/rooms method to memorize large amounts of information in long-term memory, and also how to use this method for MBLD.



*4BLD Memo Tutorial/Tips*



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeME7rurf9k

Here are some tips on 4BLD memo. I learned a lot of this stuff from Daniel Sheppard's tutorials, but hopefully some of it was my own as well.



*My Algs for Twisting Corners and Flipping Edges*


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyGUIzbOvzI



*Tips and Tricks for 3BLD Memorization*



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QB0Sjf85tkA



*Bigger BLD Memorization Techniques*



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LblFK1uameA



*Think Ahead*



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECLG6bkqk-Y

This is a really important technique for BLD.



*3-Style Tutorial*



Spoiler



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?39409-Noah-s-3-Style-Tutorial

This one has it's own thread, so all the info is there. Enjoy!



*Guide to Transitioning to 3-cycle BLD (written tutorial)*



Spoiler



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?36963-Guide-to-Transitioning-to-3-Cycle-BLD



*My 3-Style Algs (list)*



Spoiler



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?40042-Noah-s-3-Style-Algs


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yay, I love your tutorials, they are the best! I am looking forward to improving at 3-style!


----------



## tx789 (Oct 2, 2012)

these vids will be in two threads


still I want to start BLD memo is the only thing stopping me (mine is bad and I never do it anyway)


----------



## Riley (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for these; I really appreciate them. I can't wait for the 3-style tutorial!


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 2, 2012)

Noah shall be my BLD inspiration.


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm really glad to have such a successful BLD solver on CubingWorld.  It looks like you're inspiring a lot of people and they love your tutorials. I used to do BLD a little bit but I stopped a long time ago. But I think I'm gonna get back into it so I can use your tutorials for my improvement too. You seem to have to a lot of experience and a lot of knowledge on BLD.


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 4, 2012)

This is so cool!


----------



## wizH (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome, might just start learning this whole blindfolded thing - seems pretty cool!


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys. More videos coming.


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

hey hey noah. im having trouble with edges. you place a sticker with a letter and then make words out of memo, but i keep forgetting which sticker goes to what letter.

what ive been doing is each sticker with its color. like red = r , blue = b etcc. then make words out of that, but i dont know if thats a good system for edges.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> hey hey noah. im having trouble with edges. you place a sticker with a letter and then make words out of memo, but i keep forgetting which sticker goes to what letter.
> 
> what ive been doing is each sticker with its color. like red = r , blue = b etcc. then make words out of that, but i dont know if thats a good system for edges.



Not a good system, or at least not an efficient one. I recommend a Speffz scheme where each sticker is referred to by a single letter.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 4, 2012)

1 letter per sticker is definitely the way to go. I'd recommend you come up with your own lettering scheme rather than just learning using Speffz/someone else's though - it'll make more sense to you and might be easier to memorise that way.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 4, 2012)

So I stopped cubing... God knows how long ago. But recently I was like... I want to do BLD stuff now. Then I saw these vids. The memo one has been really helpful. I can memo corners most times now, just trying to be able to do it quicker, and build my confidence in my memory.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 5, 2012)

Added a progression video.


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 5, 2012)

how2practice full audio memory?

repetition? or should i try challenging myself to mentally repeat the memo less and less each time?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 5, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> how2practice full audio memory?
> 
> repetition? or should i try challenging myself to mentally repeat the memo less and less each time?



Try to be able to repeat your audio loop while memorizing/executing other pieces. Another tip is to break your words into groups of 3.


----------



## Riley (Oct 6, 2012)

In your progression video, you suggested implementing 3 style (BH, TuRBo) into your solves when using OP corners. Since the OP corner buffer is UBL, and my 3 style buffer is UBR, do you recommend switching my 3 style buffer to UBL, so I can use those algs in my solves? Currently, I've never used BH in my real BLD solves, since the buffers are different. I feel like using 3 style algs when I know the case in OP will help, but I wanted your opinion on it. The only problem is that I always check my algs with Chris' BH site, and reflecting his algs would be hard. Thanks.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 6, 2012)

Riley said:


> In your progression video, you suggested implementing 3 style (BH, TuRBo) into your solves when using OP corners. Since the OP corner buffer is UBL, and my 3 style buffer is UBR, do you recommend switching my 3 style buffer to UBL, so I can use those algs in my solves? Currently, I've never used BH in my real BLD solves, since the buffers are different. I feel like using 3 style algs when I know the case in OP will help, but I wanted your opinion on it. The only problem is that I always check my algs with Chris' BH site, and reflecting his algs would be hard. Thanks.



I would recommend keeping your buffer the same so that you can make a gradual shift to 3-cycles rather than all at once. No reason not to reap the benefits of commutators if you already know some of them.


----------



## Riley (Oct 7, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I would recommend keeping your buffer the same so that you can make a gradual shift to 3-cycles rather than all at once. No reason not to reap the benefits of commutators if you already know some of them.



Okay, thanks. I just tried to use some for the very first time in the weekly competition. On the 1st solve, I used one, and got a success. On the second, I used three, and it was a success again! It was kinda slow, thinking of the commutator was hard, since I haven't practiced with a UBL buffer before at all really. But I'm still glad it worked out! Transitioning might not be as hard as I thought.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 20, 2012)

Added journey method video for MBLD and stuff. Just something I thought I had to do before making my 4BLD memo tutorial.


----------



## Akiro (Oct 20, 2012)

Excellent videos! It makes me want to start practicing my memo again.

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 13, 2012)

4BLD video finally up =D


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 13, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 4BLD video finally up =D



Right now no one convinced me to use floating buffer - neither did you.
You said you highly recommend it, but a profit of using floating buffer is low - you just do 3 targets (1.5 algs) less.
And that is only if all your cycles have even number of targets. If one cycle ends on the odd letter and you do (as you said in your video) two 3-cycles, then you do one more algorithm, so if you didn't switch your buffer at this moment, you would do the same amount of algs.
(FYI, there are pure commutators that do two 2-cycles, but they are very specific, so setup moves would be complicated).

Another problem is memorization: how do you memorize you started a new cycle?
Another adavntage of fixed buffer is that you can speed optimize your algs so you don't think what setup move you must do now. Well, you can use speed-opt algs with floating buffer too, if you adjust top layer after switching the buffer, so the position of your buffer is always Ubr or Ubl. But you must not forget to adjust it back after all centers are solved, of course.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 13, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Right now no one convinced me to use floating buffer - neither did you.
> You said you highly recommend it, but a profit of using floating buffer is low - you just do 3 targets (1.5 algs) less.
> And that is only if all your cycles have even number of targets. If one cycle ends on the odd letter and you do (as you said in your video) two 3-cycles, then you do one more algorithm, so if you didn't switch your buffer at this moment, you would do the same amount of algs.
> (FYI, there are pure commutators that do two 2-cycles, but they are very specific, so setup moves would be complicated).
> ...



I probably shouldn't have said that given that I have no experience of a fixed buffer. I think the two ways are equally valid though. Maybe I'll play around with a fixed buffer at some point, but i'm kind of scared of cycles with two pieces on the same face. I think it's nice though how floating buffer centers fit into my journey technique, and it's not hard to be speed optimal with a floating buffer if you have a little bit of thinkahead since center comms are so easy.


----------



## AlexByard (Dec 26, 2012)

I would love to see a 3BLD example solve from you.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 26, 2012)

AlexByard said:


> I would love to see a 3BLD example solve from you.



That's going to be part 7 of my 3-style tutorial. I'm honestly a little nervous about it since compared to a lot of more experienced people my cycles are sloppy.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 26, 2012)

Could you make a cyclic shift video?


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 23, 2013)

I might ACTUALLY learn BLD one day from this  Thank you


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 3, 2013)

New tutorial on corner twists and edge flips.


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 5, 2013)

Is there an actual tutorial (that you would recommend as the "best" for a beginner at BLD or that you have released) that covers the full BLD solving 'technique'.
Kind of weird question, but yes, is there just one place I can go to learn 3BLD. Videos are preferential, or even images. I just want it all in one place and it would be great if it had the "Noah Seal of Aprroval" so to speak haha.
I know that you are going to be providing full tutorials, but I am not actually sure if they are released yet. Sorry if they have and I am just missing something. Please just link me if that is the case. 
Thank you.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 5, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> Is there an actual tutorial (that you would recommend as the "best" for a beginner at BLD or that you have released) that covers the full BLD solving 'technique'.
> Kind of weird question, but yes, is there just one place I can go to learn 3BLD. Videos are preferential, or even images. I just want it all in one place and it would be great if it had the "Noah Seal of Aprroval" so to speak haha.
> I know that you are going to be providing full tutorials, but I am not actually sure if they are released yet. Sorry if they have and I am just missing something. Please just link me if that is the case.
> Thank you.



My BLD tutorial will be out on YouTube in a few weeks. 

I learned from Zane's tutorial myself: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34298-How-to-solve-a-Rubik-s-Cube-BLD-Progression

I think it's a very good tutorial for everything except memo. I recommend you use that tutorial to learn the techniques and then pick up a letter scheme as soon as possible for memo.


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 6, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> My BLD tutorial will be out on YouTube in a few weeks.
> 
> I learned from Zane's tutorial myself: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34298-How-to-solve-a-Rubik-s-Cube-BLD-Progression
> 
> I think it's a very good tutorial for everything except memo. I recommend you use that tutorial to learn the techniques and then pick up a letter scheme as soon as possible for memo.



Thank you for this Noah 
I really want to get into 3BLD and maybe multi-blind after a long time 
I will definitely check out Zane's while waiting for yours so I can be mroe prepared. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 22, 2013)

Added this video to the OP:







I just counted, and I have 5 and a half hours of tutorials on YouTube :0


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice video, Noah. So I haven't practiced 3BLD much lately, and I've found that I was hurt very little by taking the break, except for one thing: my "balance" is off. Apparently I have to be in practice to stay in balance - once out of practice, I often take too long or too little time to memorize. Fortunately, the balance does appear to be coming back fairly quickly, though.


----------



## A Leman (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't look back at my Edge images at all until execution because loci anchor them fairly well, but I usually add the association while I am finding the next pairs. That is really doable and helps me make them better.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 28, 2013)

MOAR BLD NAO







Give me requests please


----------



## Username (Jun 28, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Give me requests please




How to empty your rooms? 
How to Memorize with a steady pace? (BigBLD and multi)


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 18, 2013)

yay


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Sep 15, 2013)

Tagging.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 15, 2013)

ScottTheCuber said:


> Tagging.



I'm not sure what you mean.


----------

